# Pigeon laid eggs on my balcony. I'm moving!



## j.harvey (May 19, 2006)

Two pigeons had been hanging out on my balcony. I didn't mind, I love animals! Then they laid eggs, and I just found out that I am moving! The eggs appeared about two weeks ago. The birds never leave the eggs, unless they get scared, which rarely happens. I am moving next sunday (the 28th), and I don't know if they will be hatched by then, what do I do??


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Eggs take about 19 - 21 days (if my memory serves me correctly), you cannot move eggs, so if the new people dont mind them being there the babies will take about a month to learn to fly


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you probably can't take the family with you. If you packed them all up in a cage together, it'd be unlikely that the parents would sit on the eggs even if they hatched. It would take about a month before the little ones will be just about ready to fly.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk

Thank you for your interest in the pigeons.

They will be hatching in four days, if they are actually 2 weeks incubated.

You can't move them as the parents will give up on feeding them, so either stay another month or....I would leave a note for the future owner, renter, or landlord letting them know about the situation. maybe a phone call might be better, that way you can judge if there will be any unfriendly response.

I would wait until the eggs actually hatch, as they may be duds, but that rarely happens in my part of the world.


----------



## j.harvey (May 19, 2006)

Thank you for your responses! I think I will call my landloard and tell her the situation... hopefully she won't mind them being there! Thanks again.  

Jackie


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Good luck with them!


----------

